# Mini vacation in Asia



## ladylinda (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi there, 
I'm thinking of going away for a long weekend. E.g - Leaving on the Friday eve and getting back on the Monday eve. Is there anywhere not too far away from Hong Kong that is possible to visit for such a short time? I don't really care what i do actually, just would like to get out of Hong Kong for a bit. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ladylinda said:


> Hi there,
> I'm thinking of going away for a long weekend. E.g - Leaving on the Friday eve and getting back on the Monday eve. Is there anywhere not too far away from Hong Kong that is possible to visit for such a short time? I don't really care what i do actually, just would like to get out of Hong Kong for a bit.
> Any suggestions?


Macau (50 min trip on jetfoil no visa needed)

Hainan (sanya Visa reuired)

traintrip to Shenzen{visa needed}..( not my idea of fun but some like it)

Zhouhai (next to Macau, also 50min ferry trip, but needs a visa)

with the exception of Hainan these could be daytrips

or... you could visit HK's islands, Lama is peaceful, Cheung Chau and Peng Chau are quite different from HK island or Kowloon.....less frenetic (read as more "laid back")

on these islands there are no cars... foot traffic only and the pace of life is slower


----------



## ladylinda (Feb 26, 2011)

dunmovin said:


> Macau (50 min trip on jetfoil no visa needed)
> 
> Hainan (sanya Visa reuired)
> 
> ...


Thank you 'dunmovin'

I don't suppose you know of any places in cheng chau where i can stay the night? Not a hotel.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ladylinda said:


> Thank you 'dunmovin'
> 
> I don't suppose you know of any places in cheng chau where i can stay the night? Not a hotel.


there are no "fancy"hotels there.. suggest you ask at the tourist board... the one at the star ferry terminal in TST was always helpful and a lot of holiday lets on cheungchau


----------

